# Cold Weather Bass



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

What is your Cold weather bait/lure of choice for when the temp. drops and how productive is it?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

A small soft plastic worked VERY slow. It can only be as productive as the bite allows.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with a small finesse worm or creature bait that is condusive to the water clarity. It can be fished on either a carolina rig or drop shot rig. Tend to stay away from Texas Rig this time of year, because you need that bait on the bottom the entire way back to the boat and it needs to hit every single piece of debris there is.


----------

